# Suche neue leise Maus!!!(zum Gaming)



## marklulli (13. März 2010)

Hey!!

Suche eine neue leise Maus.

Ich meine Nicht zu lautes aggresives Ge-Klicke!!!
schön leise!!!
das laute geklicke nervert beim spielen!!!


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (13. März 2010)

Wenn du die Maus der Mäuse haben willst dann die Mamba von Razer
zweite wahl wäre sonst die ROCCAT von Kone

beides ToP Mäuse und leise


----------



## freak094 (13. März 2010)

da kannste zur Logitech G500 greifen


----------



## MKay (13. März 2010)

Zalmans erste Maus: FPS-GUN


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

eine maus von Zalmann!
L0l


----------



## gh0st76 (14. März 2010)

Man könnte sich auch die Xai ansehen wenn es Qualitativ was besseres werden soll.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2010)

Das sind alle super Mäuse auser die von Zalman, aber leise beim klicken???
Geh in de Saturn oder Media Markt...... und brobiere es aus wiel ich denke das Empfinden ob eine Maus laut oder leise klickt ist ne Standpunkt Frage.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. März 2010)

Für mein empfinden hat die Xai ein sehr leises Klickgeräusch. Aber wie er das empfindet kann man nicht sagen.


----------



## MKay (14. März 2010)

Die von Zlman hat ein etwas lauteres klicken, solaut wie die Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Tastatur ungefähr, aber kann mich über die Zalman nicht beschweren, die ist echt super, vorallem weil man 5 Makrotasten hat


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

> Geh in de Saturn oder Media Markt...... und brobiere es aus wiel ich denke das Empfinden ob eine Maus laut oder leise klickt ist ne Standpunkt Frage.



so würde ich das auch machen


----------



## KOF328 (14. März 2010)

TowLy_das_Handtuch schrieb:


> Wenn du die Maus der Mäuse haben willst dann die Mamba von Razer
> zweite wahl wäre sonst die ROCCAT von Kone
> 
> beides ToP Mäuse und leise



meintest du nicht die RAZER von Mamba? 
du hast da bisschen was vertauscht bei roccat


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

> meintest du nicht die RAZER von Mamba?



nein das stimmt schon so, dass ist die Mamba von Razer


----------



## Iceti (14. März 2010)

...und die Kone von Roccat


----------



## KOF328 (14. März 2010)

freak094 schrieb:


> nein das stimmt schon so, dass ist die Mamba von Razer



von ironie haste aber noch nix gehört?


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

äh doch aber man muss das doch richtigstellen


----------

